# Best build for MTL vaping



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/9/18)

Recently bought a siren v2 from @Andre at the vape meet(thanks again for the awesome deal), but I am struggling to get a decent MTL vape. 
I am using it with nic salts and trying to get a smooth vape like I get on my aspire breeze. I have never built for MLT before nor I have used a MTL RTA before. What I have tried is 24G kanthal 6 wraps, gave me 1.5 Ohms, used it at 12w . The vape is just making me cough, I guess its because of too little vapour or heat production ? dont know. The vape was fine when I increased the watts to 18 and did a DL hit. 
Tagging Siren users I know for their input @MrGSmokeFree @Dietz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/9/18)

I used 30 ID, always used this one not sure if its meant to be used for MTL as all the pod systems an ID of less than 15

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava (26/9/18)

I’m no building expert but I’d guess the gauge is too thick and heating up take long at those watts. I use 28g kanthal or ni80 1ohm and 14 watts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/9/18)

Flava said:


> I’m no building expert but I’d guess the gauge is too thick and heating up take long at those watts. I use 28g kanthal or ni80 1ohm and 14 watts.


what ID do use? also the number of wraps and the RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Recently bought a siren v2 from @Andre at the vape meet(thanks again for the awesome deal), but I am struggling to get a decent MTL vape.
> I am using it with nic salts and trying to get a smooth vape like I get on my aspire breeze. I have never built for MLT before nor I have used a MTL RTA before. What I have tried is 24G kanthal 6 wraps, gave me 1.5 Ohms, used it at 12w . The vape is just making me cough, I guess its because of too little vapour or heat production ? dont know. The vape was fine when I increased the watts to 18 and did a DL hit.
> Tagging Siren users I know for their input @MrGSmokeFree @Dietz


Hi @Faiyaz Cheulkar do you have 26G Kanthal and give this a shot. I never used nic salts in my Siren 2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Flava (26/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> what ID do use? also the number of wraps and the RTA



Either 2 or 2.5mm. Kanthal 6 or 7 wraps ni80 8 to 10. Slightly spaced too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/9/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Hi @Faiyaz Cheulkar do you have 26G Kanthal and give this a shot. I never used nic salts in my Siren 2.
> View attachment 146525


I have 22,24, 28 and I think I have 32 also but sadly not 26. what ohms dou get and ID??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (26/9/18)

Have to agree with @Flava. You won’t get a good mtl Vape of a thicker gauge wire. Aim for 28g and up wire. I find 2.5mm ID the sweet spot so I don’t have too many wraps.

Alternatively, the Vandy Vape superfine mtl wire is a good option to buy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/9/18)

more question , spaced wraps or sticking together and what cotton do u all use??


----------



## Adephi (26/9/18)

In my dvarw mtl clone I found the best is 26g nikrothal at 0.8 ohm 2,5 id. Cant remember the wraps. 6mg Red Pill is absolutely bliss at 20w. Tfc cotton all the way.

I tried the mtl fused clapton but it just didn't do it for me as in my billet box.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/9/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar , I had a similar problem regarding the best mtl coils.
I got some Ni80 2.5mm 8 wrap 32/40 Baby Aliens from @smilelykumeenit and they work like a charm.
Also, I find that 2.5mm works better than 3mm.

Alternatively, get some Vandy Vape _Superfine MTL_ Fused Clapton Ni80 _Wire_ 30G*2+38G - also does a great job.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/9/18)

Smiley`s coils are way too expensive for me so I was trying to get the Vandy vape MTL wire, but couldn't find it anywhere in cape town.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Smiley`s coils are way too expensive for me so I was trying to get the Vandy vape MTL wire, but couldn't find it anywhere in cape town.


hey buddy if you ever come out to Stellenbosch during the week i have roll of MTL superfine you can have

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/9/18)

This one









Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> hey buddy if you ever come out to Stellenbosch during the week i have roll of MTL superfine you can have


thanks soo much for the offer really appreciate it. I doubt i will be in stellenbosch during the week, I might come to the Polkadrive strawberry farm this weekend though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> thanks soo much for the offer really appreciate it. I doubt i will be in stellenbosch during the week, I might come to the Polkadrive strawberry farm this weekend though


i'm sure we can make a plan ... i'm in the northern suburbs after hours

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> hey buddy if you ever come out to Stellenbosch during the week i have roll of MTL superfine you can have


Awesome gesture @BioHAZarD  you sir are a WINNER.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/9/18)

I also have some for you if you in Killarney Gardens area Friday @Faiyaz Cheulkar 
Only reason I am offering is i am also after one of those winner badges @MrGSmokeFree is handing out

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (27/9/18)

Hi @Faiyaz Cheulkar 

Check out the following thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/siren-2-reviews.t43957/

Might give you some ideas

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> I also have some for you if you in Killarney Gardens area Friday @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> Only reason I am offering is i am also after one of those winner badges @MrGSmokeFree is handing out
> View attachment 146554




Awesome @Bulldog here you go hie hie.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Recently bought a siren v2 from @Andre at the vape meet(thanks again for the awesome deal), but I am struggling to get a decent MTL vape.
> I am using it with nic salts and trying to get a smooth vape like I get on my aspire breeze. I have never built for MLT before nor I have used a MTL RTA before. What I have tried is 24G kanthal 6 wraps, gave me 1.5 Ohms, used it at 12w . The vape is just making me cough, I guess its because of too little vapour or heat production ? dont know. The vape was fine when I increased the watts to 18 and did a DL hit.
> Tagging Siren users I know for their input @MrGSmokeFree @Dietz


@Faiyaz Cheulkar , I can definately also support Superfine MTL fused Clapton hire for the Siren, 2.5 I’d, about 8 wraps to put you in the 0.8 to 1 ohm range, you can experiment with the no of coils to hit the right resistance at 12to 18 Watts, and you can experiment untill you hit the spot. It can take quite a wide coil. With the nicsalts I suppose you will be wanting to use low wattage.

Enjoy the Sren2 it’s a flavour machine.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/9/18)

I tried this, quad twisted kanthal 32g, 25 I'd 11 wraps, came to 1.5 ohms. 
Not impressed. 





Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NVee (27/9/18)

I use 28 Guage clapton on a 20 id in the dwarw 6 wraps. works a charm comes out to .5 ohm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (27/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I tried this, quad twisted kanthal 32g, 25 I'd 11 wraps, came to 1.5 ohms.
> Not impressed.
> 
> 
> ...


Get the seperfone MTL wire, you won’t be snotty.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (28/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Recently bought a siren v2 from @Andre at the vape meet(thanks again for the awesome deal), but I am struggling to get a decent MTL vape.
> I am using it with nic salts and trying to get a smooth vape like I get on my aspire breeze. I have never built for MLT before nor I have used a MTL RTA before. What I have tried is 24G kanthal 6 wraps, gave me 1.5 Ohms, used it at 12w . The vape is just making me cough, I guess its because of too little vapour or heat production ? dont know. The vape was fine when I increased the watts to 18 and did a DL hit.
> Tagging Siren users I know for their input @MrGSmokeFree @Dietz



I had the same problem.
I had flu and recovered but, anything would make me cough.


----------



## Resistance (28/9/18)

Then I did this and had the best mtl so far.40 guage stainless wrapped around a needle.and threaded the wick throught the needles eye and wha -lah.
It ohm'ed out at 1.9 but settled on 1.5

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Resistance (28/9/18)

Thought it was about ten wraps ,but I see its a bit more now


----------



## vicTor (28/9/18)

Resistance said:


> Then I did this and had the best mtl so far.40 guage stainless wrapped around a needle.and threaded the wick throught the needles eye and wha -lah.
> It ohm'ed out at 1.9 but settled on 1.5



wrapped around a needle ? 

you Sir do some strange stuff, but I like it !

how was the vape on that coil ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (28/9/18)

vicTor said:


> wrapped around a needle ?
> 
> you Sir do some strange stuff, but I like it !
> 
> how was the vape on that coil ?



I am currently vaping the coil in my daily mtl setup. I don't cough as i would normally with other builds and it carried me through the day and still vaping it right now. Mind in say Awesome!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (28/9/18)

Resistance said:


> I am currently vaping the coil in my daily mtl setup. I don't cough as i would normally with other builds and it carried me through the day and still vaping it right now. Mind in say Awesome!



smallest coil I've ever seen, if it's working for you then why not, enjoy !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (28/9/18)

First try didnt work so well, the needles eye is flattened out so its wider.
I turned the coil slightly to free up the wraps to get the needle through

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (29/9/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar smaller diameter coils bro. Ive had a nice mtl on a 1mm ∅ ,wrapped on a screwdriver. Hope this helps you

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/9/18)

Resistance said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar smaller diameter coils bro. Ive had a nice mtl on a 1mm ∅ ,wrapped on a screwdriver. Hope this helps you


you might be right, all the pod systems use 1mm (10 Id) and the vape is smooth. Dont have 40Ga SS wire, only 28Ga SS and 32 GA kanthal, will play with steam engine and see if I am able to get the right build.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (29/9/18)

Try the


Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> you might be right, all the pod systems use 1mm (10 Id) and the vape is smooth. Dont have 40Ga SS wire, only 28Ga SS and 32 GA kanthal, will play with steam engine and see if I am able to get the right build.


 32g first and try to put about 15 wraps on there.
I was going to pop this build in the tonhino to try for a better MTL but decided on the ol16

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/9/18)

Resistance said:


> Then I did this and had the best mtl so far.40 guage stainless wrapped around a needle.and threaded the wick throught the needles eye and wha -lah.
> It ohm'ed out at 1.9 but settled on 1.5


is it 40AWG SS or 0.4mm, was playing with this on http://www.steam-engine.org/ and the wraps for 1.5ohms coil came to 43 for this wire !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/9/18)

Wicking was slightly tricky thats why I went with the needle to get the wick throught

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/9/18)

Shoot...0.2 ss. I oxidise the coil first.burn till glowing then I have less issues installing and dry burn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/9/18)

I got 3 wire guage conversion tables and all of them give me a different guage. One says 28g,the othe 36 and then 40. But in mm its 0.2 checked on vernier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> is it 40AWG SS or 0.4mm, was playing with this on http://www.steam-engine.org/ and the wraps for 1.5ohms coil came to 43 for this wire !!


Burn the wire or coil with a lighter and see how this changes everything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/9/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar had an issue burning my wick and didnt have the energy to remove the coil.
I layed a fresh wick over the coil.made a hole in the center and sandwiched the coil.
Results is still good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/9/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
Any news for us yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/10/18)

Resistance said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> Any news for us yet


Yet to try ur micro coil idea, had filled up the tank with 3ml nic salts after my last build and waiting for it to finish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/10/18)

Tried this yesterday night, ss 28g , used the 15 Id as 10 was too small for my eyes to wick




Smooth vape and works well with tc

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (5/10/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Tried this yesterday night, ss 28g , used the 15 Id as 10 was too small for my eyes to wick
> View attachment 147155
> 
> View attachment 147154
> ...


Happy you got your MTL sorted bro.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/10/18)

Resistance said:


> Happy you got your MTL sorted bro.


The vape is like I wanted, very similar to the pod systems I normally use for nic salts. Have been using it on TC -180degreeC set to a max 15w power and on wattage mode at 13 watts. 
I feel the flavour could be better. 
Got the MTL wire from @bulldog( thanks again for helping me out.) Waiting for the tank to finish and will put in a new coil and see if the flavour improves with the MTL wire. 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (5/10/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar if you go smaller coils.get a nice needle or the cotton threader thing people use to thread a needle.its got a thin wire that flexes shut as it passes through the needle.it should be perfect for coiling through thin coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/10/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar if you go smaller coils.get a nice needle or the cotton threader thing people use to thread a needle.its got a thin wire that flexes shut as it passes through the needle.it should be perfect for coiling through thin coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------

